# Guys



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

PEP TALK TIME!

I know what fans are going through. I went through it in about an hour. From stupor, rage, sadness and so forth. I even had a nightmare half-awake thinking the Suns were already out, that the series had already played and the feeling when we lose a game was amplified 100 fold to where my stomach was ready to detach.

I understand. But tonight, we can't go in there with an excuse ready. The fan is different from the analyst in that he's 100% legit (and not a moron, either  - I know it's poppycock really, almost as much poppycock as this series has seen but tonight, that's still the Phoenix Suns. I don't want anyone to forget that. They're missing their bros, but we've been through this before. We've been in desperate times and maybe that experience will help us tonight.

Even if we get crushed, I want you to remember that that's the Phoenix Suns and that excuses won't mean a thing 15-20 years from now. That asterick everyone's talking about is silly. That's not going to happen. If the Suns lose here, no one will remember this year because Steve Nash doesn't even have his MVP to bring to light what the Phoenix Suns have done. There aren't any excuses for that. That's just reality.

We'll remember it, yes - but that's us. I want people to keep the threads for this game civil. We've seen some pretty nasty things said to the Spurs fans and can we remember that while the Spurs team in general seems like a pretty sadistic franchise, they're not the Spurs. They're just fans and fans forget people's character flaws or miss things like that because they're fans.

We do the same for Raja Bell and for our team when they do wrong. So don't go there ready to blast Spurs fans for what the referees do tonight, what happened in Game 4 and what will happen in Game 5. Don't do anything. There's no point and it just makes us look like whiners. If we get through this, it'll be all the better but just remain a Phoenix Suns fan for 24 hours.

Watch the game in its entirety, support them even if they're done 20. Show emotion but don't go too far. Let's not be the laughing stock through stupid posting. Let the other posters back us up if they believe this to be an unfair circumstance.

We as fans can only hope and watch. Good luck tonight, team. Love ya all


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll watch, but it's getting harder by the second to keep confidence. I'm trying to make myself believe we can win this game and not have to try to beat SAS in a game 6 and 7. But it's not working too well. *sigh*


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I've been posting and venting my frustration so now I'm over it. I'll wake up early tomorrow morning and listen in on the 2nd half. Hopefully, it'll be an exciting game. Win or lose, I'm proud of our team.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, I have no doubt the guys who are playing will play extrmely hard, and give their all. I'm proud of them too, and I still feel there is a chance we could win. Maybe not a good one, but one none the less. I got myself back in believe mode!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys still have a great chance...there is a reason nash won two mvps in a row...you guys have my support...


go suns...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I know you guys can do it, but damn will it be tough. If they win thought it'll make for some damn good games to come!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You know what? It doesn't matter because most of these "Suns fans" here have written them off before the series started. It's that whole, "I don't think that they'll win, but it'd be nice if they did" thing going on. The Suns ARE going to win this game, and then beat the Spurs in their house, handily. The Suns are tougher than the Spurs now, this is their deline and the rising of the Suns.


----------

